# Portrait Effekt



## ahupfer (7. November 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich bin neu hier und habe gleich eine Frage, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen. Mich interessiert vor allem der blaue "Schein"! Wie kann ich so etwas hinbekommen? 
Kennt jemand ein gutes Tutorial?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## hierbavida (7. November 2007)

Versuch es mal mit Masken und Verläufen. Beachte auch Modus und Deckkraft. Ein Beispiel als Anhang.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.


hierbavida

PS: Bei dem Porträt scheint der Weißabgleich bei der Aufnahme nicht richtig eingestellt zu sein. Das Bild wirkt auf mich, als ob mehrere Lichtquellen mit unterschiedlicher Farbtemp. ausgeleuchtet hätten.


----------



## hierbavida (7. November 2007)

hier das Beispiel-Bild als JPG

MfG

hierbavida


----------

